# Plugin Alliance - best two plugins?



## ALittleNightMusic

PA is having some killer sale where you can get any two plugins for $30 each.

Any PA faves here for orchestral / general use?


----------



## CT

The only ones I have are the Neve and Focusrite consoles, but they're excellent.


----------



## anp27

ALittleNightMusic said:


> PA is having some killer sale where you can get any two plugins for $30 each.



Where did you see that sale? I just checked the PA site and didn’t see any such sale?


----------



## zolhof

Vertigo VSM-3 and ProAudioDSP DSM V3. My two desert island PA plugins. $30 is an unbelievable bargain.


----------



## sostenuto

I get their Newsletter and e-mails with special offers. Just got bx_delay 2500, and today is Elysia -mpressor which I like with its cool Presets. Actually, my recent favorites are from Unfiltered Audio _ Byome, Triad, Sandman Pro. Other favs are Maag Audio - EQ2 & EQ4 _ SPL -Transient Designer Plus.
Have 38 so far.

Dirk Ulrich is cool and capable guy and I will always monitor their promos and add new ones.


----------



## sostenuto

Just got latest e-mail and easy-peasy for me !!! bx-oberhausen and Lion for $29.99 each !!! 
THX for heads up as well !


----------



## MartinH.

I didn't get the email yet :(. I would be interested in a good console emulation. What would you recommend to take a closer look at? I want to use it for metal and orchestral mockups.


----------



## sostenuto

Have: bx_ console Focusrite SC / bx_ console SSL 4000 E / Lindell Audio - ChannelX. 
Current activity Orchestral, but many here far stronger to advise. Free 14-day Demos are so cool for you to compare. Focusrite is newest for me, yet like it so far.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

I have the Slate All Access Pass (which has the SSL 4k eq) and I have UAD SSL E channel, so hesitant to buy Brainworx's SSL E. So far, nothing is really jumping out at me - maybe their masterDeck plugin, but think I'd probably prefer Ozone.


----------



## Dirtgrain

I got Unfiltered Audio Triad--and it's deep. I also got Transient Designer Plus, as it seems pretty good--will give it a go. I thought about Shadow Hills and Elysia Alpha, but not this time.


----------



## BigAL

I already have it but I would highly recommend the bx_XL V2, at $30 it's a steal this Limiter is extremely versatile, since I've owned it I haven't used any other Limiter when mastering. It's beyond powerful. Come to think of it I wonder if I payed the full price? $30 is a steal. The DSM V3 is a Plug-In I have been interested in for a long time. Since it has been released I have also been interested in the bx_masterdesk. Noveltech Character is another Plug-In I have been using for years and it sounds great! Check these out!


----------



## Geoff Grace

I’ll second the bx_oberhausen and Noveltech Character recommendations.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## sostenuto

A little time left to sort Plugin #2 ( after adding bx_oberhausen ). Asking for serious help here (already having 38 PA goodies ). 
A desired choice is Unfiltered Audio LION, but a major concern is already using Byome, Triad, Sandman Pro, Dent 2, Indent 2. 
Adding LION (synth) offers huge range of possibilities, but mine will be fairly limited as NOT a Synth guru. Wondering if the large number of Presets will help my learning enough to make LION a solid long-term addition. 

Pluginguru (John Lehmkuhl) video has helped a lot, and still re-watching to help with final decision.


----------



## Alfeus Aditya

BX_any_console depend your taste & DSM is great


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

I tried all of the consoles and at default settings, they are VERY subtle on the orchestral material I have tested on so far (apart from the Focusrite, which clearly gives a bit of a high end sheen / hifi sound). The Lindell 80 has a gain boost to it, so it is harder to fairly compare. Personally, because I have Slate VCC, that is doing the job of the "console character", so I don't think I need the Brainwork consoles. All these orchestral samples are recorded through pretty nice chains anyway, so not sure I need to impart more character to them in that regard.


----------



## CT

Maybe I just don't have good enough ears, but I agree that the effect of the consoles, unless seriously pushed in way or another, is quite subtle. 

For me, it's more about the workflow of having all those functions in one spot, with whatever sound and character it imparts being an added benefit.


----------



## darcvision

hello, i want to ask, what's the best ssl channel strip for mixing orchestra stuff? i have bx ssl console g and actually i'm not sure if its suited or not...
edit : also i'm not sure if i need another more channel strip plugin


----------



## bryla

A lot of orchestral scores were mixed on actual SSL G consoles. Whether it's BX, Slate or any other emulation is probably up to you.
I would advise not to buy more channel strip plug-ins if you haven't abused the one you have yet.


----------



## NekujaK

I've acquired nearly all the PA plugins over the years. I really like their SSL consoles, but once I got into Acustica plugins, the PA consoles don't get much use anymore.

But I have 3 favorite PA plugins that I use fequently:
- *Metric AB* - indespensible tool for comparing mixes to reference tracks
- *DSM V3* - can be a little mystifying at first, but just watch some tutorial videos and you'll quickly learn how to unlock the magic of this plugin
- *Thorn* - When it comes to synths, I'm generally a preset guy, with occasional tweaking, but Thorn is the one synth I get a kick out of programming, and I don't know why. It's just easy and sounds good.


----------



## Alfeus Aditya

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I tried all of the consoles and at default settings, they are VERY subtle on the orchestral material I have tested on so far (apart from the Focusrite, which clearly gives a bit of a high end sheen / hifi sound). The Lindell 80 has a gain boost to it, so it is harder to fairly compare. Personally, because I have Slate VCC, that is doing the job of the "console character", so I don't think I need the Brainwork consoles. All these orchestral samples are recorded through pretty nice chains anyway, so not sure I need to impart more character to them in that regard.




I always use console emulation when mixing pop / rock / folk / electro but very rarely on orchestral stuff (samples) except in groups. They already sound pretty good


----------



## MartinH.

Got the mail today. I just tried _*N*_... I mean BX_Console N. Liking it so far, but I'll have to actually read the manual to be able to fully use this. Not very intuitive imho. But it's the closest I might ever get to owning *N*, so I think I'll bite.


----------



## DivingInSpace

sostenuto said:


> A little time left to sort Plugin #2 ( after adding bx_oberhausen ). Asking for serious help here (already having 38 PA goodies ).
> A desired choice is Unfiltered Audio LION, but a major concern is already using Byome, Triad, Sandman Pro, Dent 2, Indent 2.
> Adding LION (synth) offers huge range of possibilities, but mine will be fairly limited as NOT a Synth guru. Wondering if the large number of Presets will help my learning enough to make LION a solid long-term addition.
> 
> Pluginguru (John Lehmkuhl) video has helped a lot, and still re-watching to help with final decision.





sostenuto said:


> Just got latest e-mail and easy-peasy for me !!! bx-oberhausen and Lion for $29.99 each !!!
> THX for heads up as well !



What is the big draw to Lion? I am currently listening to a demo of the presets, and it doesn't sound very impressing.


----------



## MartinH.

I bought (bx_console) *N* over an hour ago, but neither invoice nor license are showing up in my account yet. It also still was in the cart when I logged back in. But paypal has notified me of having made the payment, so I definitely went through with the checkout process. Is it normal that it takes a while for the payment to be "processed" on their end?


----------



## zvenx

MartinH. said:


> I bought (bx_console) *N* over an hour ago, but neither invoice nor license are showing up in my account yet. It also still was in the cart when I logged back in. But paypal has notified me of having made the payment, so I definitely went through with the checkout process. Is it normal that it takes a while for the payment to be "processed" on their end?



Had that same problem last night. It is usually instantaneous. A few hours later I got an email from PA that there was an issue and paypal had denied my payment or the payment process was incomplete, to log back on to paypal to continue it. When I logged back on to paypal, it said payment was pending PA.
I sent sales support an email or two, awaiting response.
rsp


----------



## JEPA

I think they are overloaded. Just received a second mail with the vouchers again stating their servers where had an "issue"... Should I wait till is all right, or can I buy right now?!


----------



## AdamKmusic

Site seems to be down!


----------



## MartinH.

zvenx said:


> Had that same problem last night. It is usually instantaneous. A few hours later I got an email from PA that there was an issue and paypal had denied my payment or the payment process was incomplete, to log back on to paypal to continue it. When I logged back on to paypal, it said payment was pending PA.
> I sent sales support an email or two, awaiting response.
> rsp



Thanks a lot for that info! I too see the payment as "pending" in paypal, but don't see a way to make it proceed from my end. I e-mailed them as well.


----------



## sostenuto

DivingInSpace said:


> What is the big draw to Lion? I am currently listening to a demo of the presets, and it doesn't sound very impressing.



Initial exposure was Pluginguru _ YT Saturday Livestream, some time ago. He often touches on new product releases and worked his way through LION for a bit. John L. wasn't notably positive or critical, yet he did a complete review later. 



Never attracted at full price, but $29.99 stirred the pot .... I like Byome /Triad and other related Unfiltered Audio FX, so this is my attraction toward LION. 

Can't lose much at this price, BUT ....... give up chance to grab a pricey alternate, e.g. Shadow Hills - Masteriing Compressor Class A, SPL - IRON, Purple Audio - MC77, others.

I don't expect massive LION content to be totally impressive, but seems like ~$30. buys a worthwhile amount ?? 

THX for commenting. Thread has gone in different direction now, but hoping for more related impressions.


----------



## dzilizzi

This is a good question. I have a lot of PA stuff already. Is Triad any good? Or Byome? 

I may get the Focusrite emulation, but I have multiple SSL's from Waves and Acustica. Really, not sure I need anything.


----------



## sostenuto

For me, Byome is the driving product to Demo, especially at ~$30. I understand what Triad does, but still learning to produce useful results together with Byome. 

My earlier (badly stated) concern is whether Byome / Triad / + many other Unfiltered Audio FX, can be driven by Omni2, Spire, Synthmaster, other Synths, and produce results similar to LION. Surely it would not be as easy /quick, but any notable gain is worthwhile for the current promo cost. 

Also, I have several consoles /Chan Strips as well, but PA 'TMT' is not discussed much. TMT attracted me and now have SSL 4000 E and Focusrite SC. Its effects are surely quite subtle _ as mentioned in earlier posts here, but seems unique and got my vote(s).
-------------------------------------------------------------

(edit) Luv PA 14-day Demo program, BUT once used, it is clumsy and time-consuming to reset and try again. Seems a strong PA policy would be to allow a different 1-2 day additional Trial when Users are sorting Promo offers. I am drawn now to Shadow Hills Mastering Compressor Class A , but Trial was so long ago, I need to revisit. :(


----------



## kgdrum

Hi
I already used my 2 vouchers, if anyone has one they aren’t going to use I need 1 more.
Please pm if you have a extra code you’re not going to use.
Thanks
KG


----------



## Virtuoso

Awesome - picked up the new Shadow Hills Mastering Compressor Class A and Dear VR Pro for $30 each!


----------



## sostenuto

Virtuoso said:


> Awesome - picked up the new Shadow Hills Mastering Compressor Class A and Dear VR Pro for $30 each!



SH _ Class A is top of remaning list ! Concern is not having chops to deal with massive set of controls and no Presets. I could surely learn a lot by forcing myself through the hoops. Several other decent mastering comps have presets, so I'm not too embarrassed at my shortfall here ...


----------



## gst98

The new lindell 80 (neve channel strip) is just insane. Shadow hills compressor is great too. plugin allaince are great for distortion/overdrive. The Vertigo VSM-3, even though its as bit fiddly, is the smoothest overdrive plugin I've used. Their blackbox is another great distortion too.


----------



## sostenuto

gst98 said:


> The new lindell 80 (neve channel strip) is just insane. Shadow hills compressor is great too. plugin allaince are great for distortion/overdrive. The Vertigo VSM-3, even though its as bit fiddly, is the smoothest overdrive plugin I've used. Their blackbox is another great distortion too.



THX for this. Was very impressed when Lindell 80 Series first introduced, then spaced it out for this promo. Revisiting now and glad to have not missed !


----------



## gst98

sostenuto said:


> THX for this. Was very impressed when Lindell 80 Series first introduced, then spaced it out for this promo. Revisiting now and glad to have not missed !



Honestly its worth it for just the preamp section. if you press the button which does auto gain, and then turn the preamp up... its just magic


----------



## JEPA

Virtuoso said:


> Dear VR Pro


could you explain me real uses for music mixing without headphones? or it is only worth for headphones work like videogames?


----------



## Virtuoso

JEPA said:


> could you explain me real uses for music mixing without headphones? or it is only worth for headphones work like videogames?


You can use it for stereo, but the psychoacoustic effect will be less pronounced over speakers due to the crosstalk, and you need to be careful that it doesn't screw up your mono mix. It's just fun to play around with, automating sounds to pan around you in 3D like the Roland RSS system! The reverbs are surprisingly good - for $30 it's a no brainer.


----------



## JEPA

Virtuoso said:


> for $30 it's a no brainer.


but for me if it doesn't work right for orchestral stereo mixes then I pass. I was amazed from the demos, but I will not buy something that doesn't fit to my workflow... Thanks for the advice!


----------



## JEPA

No love for SPL Iron? anybody?


----------



## sostenuto

May go there as I don't believe Mastering Compressor A has any presets. Not sure about IRON, and Trials were long ago. Hope someone who uses IRON will comment .....


----------



## Virtuoso

sostenuto said:


> May go there as I don't believe Mastering Compressor A has any presets.


There are 31 presets. I don't see a way of accessing them from the plugin UI itself, but they are there in the dropdowns in Logic and Cubase.


----------



## sostenuto

Ah! I see them now in UAD Video ! Seems like I read a review talking about this and referencing UAD. Something about a 'lower left panel' missing on bx_Shadow Hills. Running Win10 Pro /Reaper so no clue. Have asked PA for Trial reset on both Shadow Hills and SPL- IRON. 
THX for responding !


----------



## Maiestic9

I would also (after kgdrums request ) love a couple more coupon codes if anyone is not going to use theirs. The emails state it is fine to pass on the codes if your not going to use them .
Thanks so much. Can just shoot me a pm


----------



## R. Soul

Got Metric AB. I can't believe I've gone years without _proper_ A/B-ing my mixes. 

Tempted by Triad or Byome. Anyone has those?


----------



## KallumS

I went for DearVR Pro and DSM V3 because

1. they rarely go on sale, and never this cheaply
2. they will come in handy for game audio and voice overs

With that said, if I magically found another voucher I would also get BYOME as I'm a sucker for multi-effects units.


----------



## TrojakEW

R. Soul said:


> Tempted by Triad or Byome. Anyone has those?


I bought Triad since it can do the same as Byome and more. It also include all presets from Byome. For this price it is nice. It can do gentle up to crazy unusable effects. Many presets fall in unusable category. Best is to make your own.


KallumS said:


> I went for DearVR Pro and DSM V3 because


I was thinking about DearVR Pro but after testing the trial I'm disappointed. Even for this price for me it is not worth. Not to mention VST2 doesn't work properly (mono output always no matter what I do or set) only VST3 for me.


----------



## MartinH.

zvenx said:


> Had that same problem last night. It is usually instantaneous. A few hours later I got an email from PA that there was an issue and paypal had denied my payment or the payment process was incomplete, to log back on to paypal to continue it. When I logged back on to paypal, it said payment was pending PA.
> I sent sales support an email or two, awaiting response.
> rsp



I got that automated e-mail about the paypal payment as well and decided to re-start the purchase from scratch in the PA store, using the same coupon code. I thought if it's not declining the one-time use code it shouldn't charge me twice. I managed to go through the full checkout process this time (although the load times were very long) and in my paypal account the "pending" payment turned to "paid". I wrote them an e-mail to update them and said I hope I don't get charged twice now. But so far it's looking good I think.


----------



## Shredoverdrive

Should anyone that is a PA customer get this email? I didn't get any coupon...


----------



## KallumS

TrojakEW said:


> I bought Triad since it can do the same as Byome and more. It also include all presets from Byome. For this price it is nice. It can do gentle up to crazy unusable effects. Many presets fall in unusable category. Best is to make your own.
> I was thinking about DearVR Pro but after testing the trial I'm disappointed. Even for this price for me it is not worth. Not to mention VST2 doesn't work properly (mono output always no matter what I do or set) only VST3 for me.



Funnily enough I'm getting BYOME because it can do everything Triad can do (with frequency splitting in Ableton).

With DearVR Pro I'm not expecting it to be my go-to spatial plugin, I'm just hoping it will help with the positioning of certain elements in projects.


----------



## MartinH.

Shredoverdrive said:


> Should anyone that is a PA customer get this email? I didn't get any coupon...



Only newsletter subscribers I think.


----------



## Shredoverdrive

MartinH. said:


> Only newsletter subscribers I think.


Well, I received it literally seconds after sending my post... I may have psychic powers. But the email is devoid of coupons. Opened a ticket with support.


----------



## TrojakEW

KallumS said:


> Funnily enough I'm getting BYOME because it can do everything Triad can do (with frequency splitting in Ableton).


Yes it can, but you can't use internal modulators to modulate your external frequency splitter. You can also use Triad the same way like you want to use Byome.



KallumS said:


> With DearVR Pro I'm not expecting it to be my go-to spatial plugin, I'm just hoping it will help with the positioning of certain elements in projects.


With stereo output DeavVR act almost like normal panner. Binaural introduce phase problems (I tested the trial with correlation meter) so be carefull with mono compatibility.


----------



## Living Fossil

TrojakEW said:


> With stereo output DeavVR act almost like normal panner. Binaural introduce phase problems (I tested the trial with correlation meter) so be carefull with mono compatibility.



Fortunately mono compatibility is not always needed.


BTW i also went with DSM V3 and DearVR Pro 
(but tbh i already have lots of the PiA stuff)


----------



## DivingInSpace

TrojakEW said:


> Yes it can, but you can't use internal modulators to modulate your external frequency splitter. You can also use Triad the same way like you want to use Byome.
> 
> With stereo output DeavVR act almost like normal panner. Binaural introduce phase problems (I tested the trial with correlation meter) so be carefull with mono compatibility.


Just to be sure, Triad can be used without the multiband split? I really like to have the ability to use multiband processing, but would probably mostly not use it.


----------



## TrojakEW

DivingInSpace said:


> Just to be sure, Triad can be used without the multiband split? I really like to have the ability to use multiband processing, but would probably mostly not use it.


Yes and no. Splitter can't be disabled but you can resize just one band for whole spectrum and use effect only on it. You can also switth splliter mode to 2 bands or paraller processing LF or MS. In parraler 2 channel mode you can you just one channel.


----------



## DivingInSpace

TrojakEW said:


> Yes and no. Splitter can't be disabled but you can resize just one band for whole spectrum and use effect only on it. You can also switth splliter mode to 2 bands or paraller processing LF or MS. In parraler 2 channel mode you can you just one channel.


Just watched a video about it, seems like the 2-band split also has a "out section" where you process the whole signal, so that would pretty much be like using BYOME i guess. Anyways, just modulating the amount of each band seems to provide a wealth of creative possibilities, so i am going to go for this.

If anybody wants my 2nd voucher, let me know. I don't have the funds to use both.


----------



## zvenx

MartinH. said:


> I got that automated e-mail about the paypal payment as well and decided to re-start the purchase from scratch in the PA store, using the same coupon code. I thought if it's not declining the one-time use code it shouldn't charge me twice. I managed to go through the full checkout process this time (although the load times were very long) and in my paypal account the "pending" payment turned to "paid". I wrote them an e-mail to update them and said I hope I don't get charged twice now. But so far it's looking good I think.


Thanks I was afraid to try that for fear they will charge me twice.
So it didn't start a new paypal authorisation, but the pending one disappeared.

I don't even remember which of my two coupons I tried first 
rsp

edit:
I reordered but it just created a new order on paypal (as I imagined it would, surprised your pending one went) and charged my bank card again. Hopefully PA will kill the pending paypal one and reverse those charges.
rsp


----------



## dzilizzi

Okay, so I ended up with the Focusrite console, Shadow Hills mastering thing and I picked up DSM V3 for $24 with my monthly coupon. I have V2, so I paid an upgrade price of $49. 

I thought about getting BYOME or Triad, but I have Omnisphere and barely use it. I don't really have time for sound design right now. It will be on sale again. Or something better will come along. I did almost get the Lindell 80, but I have the Acustica Neve one already. Along with a whole lot of SSL's and a Harrison 32 emulation.


----------



## Geoff Grace

I agree, the Lindell Audio 80 Series looks interesting. The 80 Series models a whole Neve 8028 board, which includes a 1073/1084/ 2254 and 1272 line amplifier module.

There's a thread about it at Gearslutz that lavishes praise on it, along with Kazrog True Iron (which also happens to be on sale right now).

Here's a video with (rock) audio examples for anyone else who's interested:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## Henu

sostenuto said:


> May go there as I don't believe Mastering Compressor A has any presets. Not sure about IRON, and Trials were long ago. Hope someone who uses IRON will comment .....



Iron has presets. And it's actually surprisingly transparent compressor. I use mostly hardware now, but Iron is something I'd recommend in a heartbeat for transparent mastering ITB. However, my only caveat is their TM (or something like that) modelling of the analog channels which can't be turned off.


----------



## NekujaK

Really didn't NEED any more PA plugins, but of course, since when is necessity a requirement for buying plugins 

Picked up Shadow Hills Class A to add to my towering pile of compressors-I'll-never-end-up-using, and got the Diezel VH4 guitar amp. I already have Diezel Herbert, but coincidentally just the other night, I happened to be watching a video of Metallica playing live, and lo and behold, James Hetfield was running his guitar thru a VH4, so I figured what the heck... now James and I can have something in common... HAHA 🎸

Edit: Actually, the other thing James Hetfield and I have in common is that we saw Avatar on opening night at the same theater. He was in line right in front of me. Nice guy. Rather tall.


----------



## sostenuto

NekujaK said:


> Really didn't NEED any more PA plugins, but of course, since when is necessity a requirement for buying plugins
> 
> Picked up Shadow Hills Class A to add to my towering pile of compressors-I'll-never-end-up-using, and got the Diezel VH4 guitar amp. I already have Diezel Herbert, but coincidentally just the other night, I happened to be watching a video of Metallica playing live, and lo and behold, James Hetfield was running his guitar thru a VH4, so I figured what the heck... now James and I can have something in common... HAHA 🎸



Can you verify whether Shadow Hills Class A has any Presets available, especially in Windows / Reaper environment ??
Was mentioned earlier re Logic /Cubase, but that doesn't help. This Comp looks soo darn good, but many controls/settings taxes my limits !!


----------



## NekujaK

sostenuto said:


> Can you verify whether Shadow Hills Class A has any Presets available, especially in Windows / Reaper environment ??
> Was mentioned earlier re Logic /Cubase, but that doesn't help. This Comp looks soo darn good, but many controls/settings taxes my limits !!


Yes, I can verify Shadow Hills Class A has presets in both Reason and Reaper. Like most PA plugins, the presets are accessed through the DAW's native preset browser, as opposed to a preset browser embedded in the plugin. I actually find this a little annoying with the PA plugins, but it's not a showstopper.

Haven't actually taken it for a spin yet, but am looking forward to hearing what it can do.


----------



## sostenuto

NekujaK said:


> Yes, I can verify Shadow Hills Class A has presets in both Reason and Reaper. Like most PA plugins, the presets are accessed through the DAW's native preset browser, as opposed to a preset browser embedded in the plugin. I actually find this a little annoying with the PA plugins, but it's not a showstopper.
> 
> Haven't actually taken it for a spin yet, but am looking forward to hearing what it can do.



Many thanks! Will be great great addition. Ordering now. 

Was also headed for Unfiltered Audio LION, but earlier 'meh' post cooled my enthusiasm. LION is 'far-out' addition, but seems to offer huge potential in its mainstream area .....


----------



## Living Fossil

Henu said:


> However, my only caveat is their TM (or something like that) modelling of the analog channels which can't be turned off.



There's an "analog" button. If you disable it, there is no TMT.


----------



## sndmarks

If anyone has a spare voucher code or two they're not going to use I would really appreciate it if you would share. I'm looking for two more. TIA


----------



## jcrosby

My top two picks would be Metric AB and Karacter, top 4 would add Black Box and Biome.


----------



## Drundfunk

Anyone else having trouble accessing the website? Doesn't load for me at all.

Edit: Nevermind: Tried it for 2 hours, then it worked 2 min after I wrote the comment. Fml.

Also in case someone has a spare coupon, I could need one more .


----------



## Agondonter

My codes are not working. Initially there were no codes in the email I received, so I wrote to the sales support team and they provided me with two codes that both are invalid... :(


----------



## JEPA

I am going to share my last code, be aware in the next 2 hours, I will post it here. First to come, first served. 
If you mind to reply "check" I will know there will be more ppl watching and it would be fair.


----------



## MartinH.

Agondonter said:


> My codes are not working. Initially there were no codes in the email I received, so I wrote to the sales support team and they provided me with two codes that both are invalid... :(



I've sent you my second code. Hope that works!


----------



## emid

PA has extended the sale until 3rd of March.
Has anyone got any leftover code?  @DivingInSpace kindly gave me one and I purchased SH-A compressor.


----------



## Morning Coffee

Codes, codes! I thought Plugin Alliance didn't like people sharing their personal codes, now, after their subscription model came in, they now encourage it?


----------



## kgdrum

What's really weird a really nice member here @ VI-C sent me an unused code and I havent been able to get it to work( I have tried multiple times,browsers,devices and Macs,no luck.
A very nice support specialist from Plugin Alliance is trying to help solve this.
In the meantime PA just sent an email saying the sale is extended(3/03) and gave me 2 new codes! 
nice 

Unfortunately both codes were rejected by Plugin Alliance on their site as invalid :-(
So all I can say is WTF lol
How do I get PA to take my $$?


----------



## MartinH.

I think they just sent out the same 2 codes again, so no new codes.


----------



## sostenuto

Trying to sort Black Box Analog Design - HG-2 .... OR .... elysia - Phils Cascade for my last Code buy. 
Phil's Cascade is really interesting and tempting, but would be great to gear from those who have it !!


----------



## twtyler

If anyone has spare codes, I'd love them - really want to pick up Metric AB and SPL Iron at this price. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Living Fossil

sostenuto said:


> Trying to sort Black Box Analog Design - HG-2 .... OR .... elysia - Phils Cascade for my last Code buy.
> Phil's Cascade is really interesting and tempting, but would be great to gear from those who have it !!



i have both, like both.
But they are completely different.
HG-2 is a great saturation tool that i use most often on busses or on some signals.
Phil's cascade is rather a box full of exotic spices which can sculpt specific aspects of a sound.
(E.g. if you have a sound which you'd like to add some harmonic content at 4.5 kHz, this is easy to get with PhC). It has a learning curve until you're familiar with the interaction of the differerent elements.

You should demo both; if you like HG-2 and need a high quality general saturation tool, i'd say it's kind of a more important plug in than Phil's cascade. 

While i use both quite often, i'd also say that i use HG-2 quite often in orchestral contexts while Phil's cascade is more for electronic elements.


----------



## Drundfunk

Anyone sucessfully managed to use 3 codes? I used the two I got per mail and a forum member sent me a third, but I got the following message when I tried using it "A voucher code associated with this promotion has already been used. Only one redemption per account is allowed."


----------



## sostenuto

Living Fossil said:


> i have both, like both.
> But they are completely different.
> HG-2 is a great saturation tool that i use most often on busses or on some signals.
> Phil's cascade is rather a box full of exotic spices which can sculpt specific aspects of a sound.
> (E.g. if you have a sound which you'd like to add some harmonic content at 4.5 kHz, this is easy to get with PhC). It has a learning curve until you're familiar with the interaction of the differerent elements.
> 
> You should demo both; if you like HG-2 and need a high quality general saturation tool, i'd say it's kind of a more important plug in than Phil's cascade.
> 
> While i use both quite often, i'd also say that i use HG-2 quite often in orchestral contexts while Phil's cascade is more for electronic elements.



Really cool Reply !!  Trials used long ago so SOL there right now. I do have *bx_saturator V2*, which could make Phil's Cascade good choice. 

Also have Soundspot - Ravage, Trash 2, NI - Supercharger GT ..... FWIW. 

Big help; many thanks !


----------



## kgdrum

Drundfunk said:


> Anyone sucessfully managed to use 3 codes? I used the two I got per mail and a forum member sent me a third, but I got the following message when I tried using it "A voucher code associated with this promotion has already been used. Only one redemption per account is allowed."




That’s what I’m seeing but PA support keeps telling me it should work and I’ve been trying to add a 3rd and or 4th


----------



## dzilizzi

Drundfunk said:


> Anyone sucessfully managed to use 3 codes? I used the two I got per mail and a forum member sent me a third, but I got the following message when I tried using it "A voucher code associated with this promotion has already been used. Only one redemption per account is allowed."


I had the same issue. Thought it was a bad code. Could be we are limited.


----------



## kgdrum

dzilizzi said:


> I had the same issue. Thought it was a bad code. Could be we are limited.



This seems to affect some people and others have no problem. Some users on GS seem to have several successful $29 purchases.
I’ve been emailing back and forth(4 or 5 emails now) with a really nice PA support tech and have been told it should work.
I will let people know what I find out when I hear back later.


----------



## kgdrum

p.s.

If you’re having this problem I will suggest you start a support form with PA, they do respond.
I’m sure my support liaison already hates me after 5 emails(so far)and counting......................


----------



## zvenx

Strangely they haven't responded to my emails since I sent on Thursday or was it Wednesday night.
rsp


----------



## kgdrum

zvenx said:


> Strangely they haven't responded to my emails since I sent on Thursday or was it Wednesday night.
> rsp



I actually started 3 different support requests (with each attempt to use codes)
Mac,iPad and iPhone without success (even tried 3 different browsers)
So maybe my obsessive compulsive personality and annoyingly persistent behavior got supports attention.
Maybe you should start another support request showing you haven’t resolved this,it’s worth a try.


----------



## zvenx

.
I bought two things, all I need them to do is cancel the first one that is still saying pending in my paypal account. 
That can wait.
thanks though.
rsp


----------



## kgdrum

I had that a couple of times the last 2 days they will need the PayPal transaction id # to check


----------



## zvenx

kgdrum said:


> I had that a couple of times the last 2 days they will need the PayPal transaction id #. to check


Sent all of that in my ticket.
I am sure they will get to it without me having to behave badly 
rsp


----------



## kgdrum

You’re obviously not a NYer! 👍

What prompted me was 2 PayPal emails saying I made $329 purchase twice (2 different transactions)instead of $29.
I never behave badly but I’m definitely proactively trying to solve this (who doesn’t like a good sale?) and buy 2 more before the sale ends.


----------



## zvenx

yes for $329 I would be a lot more energized shall we say .
rsp


----------



## vitocorleone123

Picked up Purple MC77 to get a more grabby 1176 emulation than Kush Novatron. On some drum tracks that MC77 is almost magic at getting things balanced in in place.

I'm comparing Iron, Shadow Hills (both), and DDMF Magic Death Eye and.... I'm still happy with the $35 @ jrrshop I spent on Tokyo Dawn Labs Kotelnikov GE mastering compressor last month, as nothing else is sounding better than that to me. I can get "analog mojo" earlier in the chain and don't need it on the mixbus (Kotelnikov GE can also add some harmonics). I can always throw Novatron, AR-1, MJUC, Lindel 345E, or some others on there gently.

Remember that the Shadow Hills A optical mode noticeably reduces the high-end of your music, so plan and mix accordingly if you get it and use that feature instead of just the VCA mode.

Does DSMv3 really do more and better than Pro-Q3 when it comes to capturing audio and transposing it onto another track?


----------



## KallumS

kgdrum said:


> You’re obviously not a NYer! 👍
> 
> What prompted me was 2 PayPal emails saying I made $329 purchase twice (2 different transactions)instead of $29.
> I never behave badly but I’m definitely proactively trying to solve this (who doesn’t like a good sale?) and buy 2 more before the sale ends.



I noticed that if there's an issue with the voucher a warning will show on the checkout screen BUT the price will sneakily change to full price, meaning it's easy to miss. Hopefully you get your money back.


----------



## JEPA

vitocorleone123 said:


> Remember that the Shadow Hills A optical mode noticeably reduces the high-end of your music, so plan and mix accordingly if you get it and use that feature instead of just the VCA mode.


and the VCA mode reduces also the high end?


----------



## vitocorleone123

JEPA said:


> and the VCA mode reduces also the high end?


Not like the optical. Maybe it does a tiny bit to capture the "analog spirit". Don't remember. But the optical is immediately audible on material with high end frequencies. Of course, maybe you have too much to begin with, and the Shadow Hills compressor tames them - it's not necessarily a negative, just a thing to work with/around.

EDIT: Side note, in that PSP Audio is having a different plugin on sale every day today and for the next 19 days to celebrate their 20th anniversary. I'm going to pick up the PSP2445 if it goes on sale. I also highly recommend the E27, though it can be CPU hungry.


----------



## JEPA

vitocorleone123 said:


> PSP2445


I have downloaded the demo and it is very one sided... I think Arturia has also an emulation of it.


----------



## vitocorleone123

JEPA said:


> I have downloaded the demo and it is very one sided... I think Arturia has also an emulation of it.



Yeah. I have that Arturia one for free they released recently - don't like it very much. The PSP2445 has additional controls - and can actually use both emulation modes together. I've used it a few times. It's one of my favorite plates outside of something more otherworldly, like the Transatlantic one.

For Plugin Alliance, I'm struggling a bit to find something else worth $30 to me (I own a few others of theirs, and have sold a few that didn't do anything for me). I'm glad they extended the sale so I can continue to demo things. Worst case would be the old SPL designer pro or whatever to reduce reverb, though newer things like Deverberate are better at it overall.


----------



## JEPA

four vouchers. What would you strictly buy? I have bought already Shadow Hills Class A. This would be my election:

- SH Class A
- SPL Iron
- DSM V3
- Metric AB


----------



## vitocorleone123

JEPA said:


> four vouchers. What would you strictly buy? I have bought already Shadow Hills Class A. This would be my election:
> 
> - SH Class A
> - SPL Iron
> - DSM V3
> - Metric AB



Are you certain that you can use more than 2 vouchers per account? I think I read something elsewhere that that wasn't working for people.

If you don't have an 1176 style compressor, MC77 is quite good. Since you already got Shadow Hills, I'd probably NOT get Iron.

If you don't already have something like Reference by Mastering the Mix, then MetricAB is an excellent tool.

I'm going to demo DSM v3 to see if it's different/better than Pro-Q3 and imparting the sonic characteristics from another track.

Their Oberheim plugin is pretty good sounding, but a little buggy. Townhouse is a vibey SSL compressor, sounds really good, but hard to use because the UI is terrible.


----------



## JEPA

vitocorleone123 said:


> Are you certain that you can use more than 2 vouchers per account? I think I read something elsewhere that that wasn't working for people.


Im lucky, my son gave to me his vouchers :D . But I think am not gonna use them all. But just in case...


----------



## easyrider

You can’t use more than 2 vouchers per account.


----------



## JEPA

easyrider said:


> You can’t use more than 2 vouchers per account.


----------



## easyrider

Tried 3 didn’t work...


----------



## Wes Antczak

Here is one of my left over codes for anyone who needs it. If anyone uses it, please post to let everyone know that it's no longer live. Thanks.

FEB-29-B-FYVJXLGN


----------



## Virtuoso

easyrider said:


> Tried 3 didn’t work...


Me too - I've had a couple of people give me unused vouchers but they both gave the error _"A voucher code associated with this promotion has already been used. Only one redemption per account is allowed."_ when I tried to use them.


----------



## vitocorleone123

I bought Triad as the 2nd deal (MC77 was the first). Seems interesting.


----------



## emid

Alright guys, I have just successfully used a third and fourth voucher on my primary PA account. I have made a post on KVR if anyone wants to read (link below). You mainly need to subscribe to *PA's newsletter* with *multiple accounts* (create dummy email addresses) and try different vouchers you get after subscribing with these accounts. Note that you may get empty emails from PA, i.e., without voucher. Try with other account until a voucher works. PA, indeed, having some issues with their email system as well as voucher system.

I got 4 plugins. DSM V3, SH-A, bx_digital V3 and Metric AB.

https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=540583 (Those who are looking for PA vouchers)


----------



## Loïc D

I ended up getting Ampeg SVT3 Pro (I’ve been using it in studio for years) and was eyeing the software plugin for a long time.
And SPL Transient Designer Plus, since I don’t have a dedicated transient tool anymore.


----------



## Stanoli

Wes Antczak said:


> Here is one of my left over codes for anyone who needs it. If anyone uses it, please post to let everyone know that it's no longer live. Thanks.
> 
> FEB-29-B-FYVJXLGN



I used it. Thanksalot.


----------



## Wes Antczak

Stanoli said:


> I used it. Thanksalot.



That's great. I'm glad that it was useful to someone!


----------



## Wes Antczak

JEPA said:


>




I was able to use a total of three codes, so for anyone having trouble hopefully there is still time to get it sorted out.


----------



## easyrider

Virtuoso said:


> Me too - I've had a couple of people give me unused vouchers but they both gave the error _"A voucher code associated with this promotion has already been used. Only one redemption per account is allowed."_ when I tried to use them.


Exactly want I’m getting.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Took a while, but finally decided on bx_subsynth (similar to Lowender which JXL recommended in his brass masterclass) and Metric AB, since I don't have reference comparison plugin. Happy to not duplicate my current plugins too.


----------



## sostenuto

Looking carefuly at bx_masterdesk. Wondering how close to Ozone 8 Elements or Standard ?
Have Elements and would be great to know that bx_masterdesk is notable improvement ..... @ current ~$30. !


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

sostenuto said:


> Looking carefuly at bx_masterdesk. Wondering how close to Ozone 8 Elements or Standard ?
> Have Elements and would be great to know that bx_masterdesk is notable improvement ..... @ current ~$30. !



I think you'd be better off saving for Ozone - it can do so much more and provide much more flexibility. That was what I did.


----------



## sostenuto

Recently missed really nice (limited) deal for upgrade to Ozone 8 Standard from Elements @ $50. Long gone now and seems nothing available but Ozone 9, anywhere.  Just not justifiable in $150. + range for my needs. 

THX


----------



## clisma

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Took a while, but finally decided on bx_subsynth (similar to Lowender which JXL recommended in his brass masterclass) and Metric AB, since I don't have reference comparison plugin. Happy to not duplicate my current plugins too.


Thank you for pointing this one out: after reading up on it and listening to some examples, it fills a hole in my mixing needs!


----------



## kgdrum

After all of the problems I had trying to use additional coupons with PA’s sale I must commend and thank Plugin Alliance for having amazing support!
I was able to get 4 plugins in the sale.
I bought Shadow Hills Class A Red,Focusrite,VSM-3 and *Masterdesk,all really great at $29 each!
😍*


----------



## dzilizzi

I just used a different email address and it worked. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## sostenuto

EQ's for dummies ??? 
How to sort EQ(s) like bx_2098 EQ / Lindell Audio - TE-100 / Millennia - NSEQ-2 / Dangerous Music - BAX EQ. Asking 'What do I want to do' will not help. In terms of powerful, versatile tools in toollbox, how to rank these ? 
Seriously ready to purchase one or two of these, but struggling to find useful criteria to use and choose.


----------



## kgdrum

Have you checked out Chop Shop?






Louder Than Liftoff Chop Shop


A super musical analog 500 Series EQ. Transforms complexity into simplicity!




www.plugin-alliance.com


----------



## Virtuoso

sostenuto said:


> EQ's for dummies ???
> How to sort EQ(s) like bx_2098 EQ / Lindell Audio - TE-100 / Millennia - NSEQ-2 / Dangerous Music - BAX EQ.


I wouldn't buy any of those - I'd get a channel strip instead, the Lindell 80 or the SSL 4000E - both are great. If you want a super versatile EQ, have a look at FabFilter Pro-Q3.


----------



## JEPA

I have seen like 4 videos of DSM V3 and now I am convinced TDR NOVA GE (that I own) makes the same function as DSM V3. So I will not buy DSM V3. Any counter argumentation would be appreciated!
(obvioulsy the capture curve function is not in Nova, but you can adjust the curve like you want).








TDR Nova GE | Tokyo Dawn Records


The Gentleman's Edition offers additional bands, deeper control over dynamics, equal loudness functions, smart operations and more.




www.tokyodawn.net


----------



## cloudbuster

I snatched up dearvr Pro but probably won't use the second voucher so I might post it in this thread tomorrow morning.


----------



## TrojakEW

JEPA said:


> I have seen like 4 videos of DSM V3 and now I am convinced TDR NOVA GE (that I own) makes the same function as DSM V3. So I will not buy DSM V3. Any counter argumentation would be appreciated!
> (obvioulsy the capture curve function is not in Nova, but you can adjust the curve like you want).


Best is to try it yourself on your own material and compare it directly to tools what you have. Video is not always best option. I have tested trial and played for few hours and then decide to get it. I have compared it to Ozone 9 because I use it. I was able to get better result with less CPU usage and less latency using DSM then ozone. It doesn't mean it will replace it since ozone is not just compressor but this thing (DSM) is really good.


----------



## emid

I haven't used TDR Nova but trying for few hours yesterday the curves DSM gets with the results plus the cpu usage, I would say it will be an indispensable tool for me. It is very flexibile as well in terms of functionality.


----------



## Living Fossil

P.S. a small hint: as has been posted at the PiA-FB-site, those who want additional codes, could try to reuse their codes again; one of them could work.

For me, one worked indeed, so I've got the Lindell 80. Which is great


----------



## Erick - BVA

Being that I've been heavily focused on sound design lately, I personally am leaning towards getting LION by Unfiltered Audio. Just seems to be filled with possibilities. And $29 would be quite the bargain I think.

I'm not sure what else to get (if anything). If you don't have Triad though, that's quite deep and useful.
Sometimes I love to just create some weird harmonic resonators while I'm playing the piano, and it acts almost like a pedal.
This track features use of Byome doing what I described above (but Triad is basically just Byome with 3 frequency bands).


----------



## gst98

Got a couple of codes here for anyone who wants them.


FEB-29-A2-W3UKUAU4

FEB-29-B2-PN8Q9QBH


----------



## sostenuto

Virtuoso said:


> I wouldn't buy any of those - I'd get a channel strip instead, the Lindell 80 or the SSL 4000E - both are great. If you want a super versatile EQ, have a look at FabFilter Pro-Q3.



Never going to disagree with FabFilter choices, but major cost difference. Serious home studio guy here, but always tough to add top tier pro FX at their normal price points. Have SSL 4000 E and Focusrite SC, but Lindell 80 Series is getting major positive reactions. May still add. 

THX !


----------



## dzilizzi

It seems the A ones can be reused multiple times without an issue. The B codes get one use only and if you have used a B code already, you can't use another B code on the same email account. 

I just reused my A code 2 more times.


----------



## dzilizzi

I was trying to decide between BYOME and TRIAD and found out that with BYOME you get the option of TRIAD for $49. So if I wait until next month, I could get it with my $25 voucher for $24. Good Deal!


----------



## sostenuto

Have & ❤ Byome & Triad, but could not pass on LION as it integrates such a huge set of this content in one crazy Synth .....
@ ~$30.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Tried a ton of PA demos, ended up totally loving the Brainworx BX_Console Focusrite. I tried it on a whim, and it is a total winner for my workflow (and I never gravitate towards console emulators). IMO a total steal at $29. Between this, Fabfilter Pro Q3 and Ozone 9 Advanced, I'm all set.


----------



## dzilizzi

sostenuto said:


> Have & ❤ Byome & Triad, but could not pass on LION as it integrates such a huge set of this content in one crazy Synth .....
> @ ~$30.


It is really hard for me to get excited over synths. I don't know why.


----------



## MartinH.

JEPA said:


> I have seen like 4 videos of DSM V3 and now I am convinced TDR NOVA GE (that I own) makes the same function as DSM V3. So I will not buy DSM V3. Any counter argumentation would be appreciated!
> (obvioulsy the capture curve function is not in Nova, but you can adjust the curve like you want).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDR Nova GE | Tokyo Dawn Records
> 
> 
> The Gentleman's Edition offers additional bands, deeper control over dynamics, equal loudness functions, smart operations and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tokyodawn.net



Thanks, that was an interesting video. I use the free edition of Nova, but I think I'm not using it to its full potential yet.



Wolfie2112 said:


> Tried a ton of PA demos, ended up totally loving the Brainworx BX_Console Focusrite. I tried it on a whim, and it is a total winner for my workflow (and I never gravitate towards console emulators). IMO a total steal at $29. Between this, Fabfilter Pro Q3 and Ozone 9 Advanced, I'm all set.


If you have compared the focusrite console with BX_Console N, what made you prefer the focusrite one? I bought Console N and listened to a couple of demos of the others, but on the bottom line I thought N alone will probably get me pretty far and it will take me a while to fully get used to all the controls etc.. I don't think I'm experienced enough to competently A/B test different emulations and form an opinion on which I like more. My rationale was if N models the console that they own and have the most experience with, that's probably what they did the best job on. Also it's named *N*, how could I resist?


----------



## sostenuto

dzilizzi said:


> It is really hard for me to get excited over synths. I don't know why.



I don't put this in same context as my mainstream Omni2, or several cool others. Hope you used the Trial for LION, cuz it is something else ...... ++ for some, - - - for others tho.


----------



## Erick - BVA

sostenuto said:


> I don't put this in same context as my mainstream Omni2, or several cool others. Hope you used the Trial for LION, cuz it is something else ...... ++ for some, - - - for others tho.


I like it.


----------



## dzilizzi

sostenuto said:


> I don't put this in same context as my mainstream Omni2, or several cool others. Hope you used the Trial for LION, cuz it is something else ...... ++ for some, - - - for others tho.


I listened to about 2 minutes of the video and had to turn it off. It's just noise to me. And I have a lot of noisemakers already that I never use.


----------



## sostenuto

OK ok ! Would not have purchased before this PA promo ..... Still wonder how much could be done with Omni2 / Massive-X / Spire / xxxx driving Byome and Triad. No worries.


----------



## ReelToLogic

I used one of my codes, but anyone else is free to use my second one listed below. Please reply to this post if you use it so that others know it has been taken.

FEB-29-B-NM26BR5U


----------



## dzilizzi

sostenuto said:


> OK ok ! Would not have purchased before this PA promo ..... Still wonder how much could be done with Omni2 / Massive-X / Spire / xxxx driving Byome and Triad. No worries.


I picked up Unify, so I should be able to do a lot of this stuff with that and Byome.


----------



## sostenuto

dzilizzi said:


> I picked up Unify, so I should be able to do a lot of this stuff with that and Byome.



Picked up UNIFY when released, but early days sorting how best used in daily routine. Skippy showed enthusiasm with Byome & LION during YT - Livestreams a while back. Will ask him to consider doing UNIFY & Byome stuff in future Livestream. Could be useful and fun .....


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

MartinH. said:


> Thanks, that was an interesting video. I use the free edition of Nova, but I think I'm not using it to its full potential yet.
> 
> 
> If you have compared the focusrite console with BX_Console N, what made you prefer the focusrite one? I bought Console N and listened to a couple of demos of the others, but on the bottom line I thought N alone will probably get me pretty far and it will take me a while to fully get used to all the controls etc.. I don't think I'm experienced enough to competently A/B test different emulations and form an opinion on which I like more. My rationale was if N models the console that they own and have the most experience with, that's probably what they did the best job on. Also it's named *N*, how could I resist?



Tried those too, didn’t notice much difference. Honestly, I found the Focusrite easier on the eyes.....lame reason, but I like the colours.


----------



## Erick - BVA

sostenuto said:


> OK ok ! Would not have purchased before this PA promo ..... Still wonder how much could be done with Omni2 / Massive-X / Spire / xxxx driving Byome and Triad. No worries.


Pretty much anything you want to do. And that, in a way, makes them more difficult to use. The limitlessness can sometimes be overwhelming. I try to stick to using a few FX modules at first and then keep building on top of what works, a little at a time.
Or you can just try loading up a series of cool FX and then randomize and see what happens


----------



## sostenuto

Sibelius19 said:


> Pretty much anything you want to do. And that, in a way, makes them more difficult to use. The limitlessness can sometimes be overwhelming. I try to stick to using a few FX modules at first and then keep building on top of what works, a little at a time.
> Or you can just try loading up a series of cool FX and then randomize and see what happens



No way to state how much an extreme left-brainer struggles with this exact scenario ! 
OTH .... soooo envious of amazing composers / improvisors, who produce truly magical results with 'seeming' ease. 
LION truly helps stunted right-brain do 'improbable' creation ...... aarrgghh !


----------



## MartinH.

Wolfie2112 said:


> Honestly, I found the Focusrite easier on the eyes.....lame reason, but I like the colours.


I can totally understand that. I prefer the colors on *N*, although I think the usability of the GUI could be improved a good deal. The focusrite GUI looks slightly more practical to me, but it's hard to say without actually testing it.


Wolfie2112 said:


> Tried those too, didn’t notice much difference.


Thanks, then I'll just stick with *N *for now.


----------



## Wes Antczak

Fyi, apparently, more codes are available for anyone who signs up to the Plugin Alliance Facebook page.


----------



## sostenuto

They otta be. No Facebook here __ not now __ not likely ever.


----------



## kgdrum

Wes Antczak said:


> Fyi, apparently, more codes are available for anyone who signs up to the Plugin Alliance Facebook page.




Yeah but the registration is beyond annoying.They ask for your Bday which I entered correctly and it actually told me I put in a fake Bday! Then asked for full home address and I bailed.
Why would a user group on face book want or need all of that info?
PA sent over another code that worked so I added the Lindell 80,now I’m at 5.
I’m trying to resist 1 more,I’m thinking about Phil’s Cascade........


----------



## Drundfunk

I used my A code 4-5 times now, since all the B codes I got didn't work at all. Guess that's not what they intended, but this whole sale is a mess. They should have simply posted an universal code at the top of their website to use, or simply put everything on sale. Would have made their life and our life a lot easier. Instead they get bombarded with support emails which those poor support people have to answer when you could use the same code multiple times now anyway. Well, got some high quality plugins for cheap, so that's pretty neat.


----------



## dzilizzi

The A codes seem to be reusable. I've gotten a few with them. Trying not to get more. 
I signed up for the Facebook group without a problem. They ask for my favorite plugin. No BD, address or anything.


----------



## kgdrum

dzilizzi said:


> The A codes seem to be reusable. I've gotten a few with them. Trying not to get more.
> I signed up for the Facebook group without a problem. They ask for my favorite plugin. No BD, address or anything.




Maybe I needed to be logged in to FB before trying to sign up for the group.
I was just kind of weird when it told me I had my Bday wrong! lol


----------



## MartinH.

Drundfunk said:


> I used my A code 4-5 times now, since all the B codes I got didn't work at all. Guess that's not what they intended, but this whole sale is a mess. They should have simply posted an universal code at the top of their website to use, or simply put everything on sale. Would have made their life and our life a lot easier. Instead they get bombarded with support emails which those poor support people have to answer when you could use the same code multiple times now anyway. Well, got some high quality plugins for cheap, so that's pretty neat.



The limited quantity makes it feel more special though, doesn't it? The transferable codes are a like a commodity with real value that you can trade with others now. Feels different than an 8Dio sale, doesn't it? 
Don't worry, I'm sure these prices are coming back.


----------



## Dirtgrain

MartinH. said:


> The limited quantity makes it feel more special though, doesn't it? The transferable codes are a like a commodity with real value that you can trade with others now. Feels different than an 8Dio sale, doesn't it?
> Don't worry, I'm sure these prices are coming back.


Ya. And let's not forget the scheme of way-too-high retail prices. If one did get to use four vouchers, he or she would have still spent $120.00. I'm wondering how much cash this sale brought in for Plugin Alliance in such a short time.


----------



## JEPA

Doing extensive tests with DSM V3 I concluded like other users said, the curves are not automatable and it is unusable in film contexts for the MASTER BUS where the music changes spectrum very often in the timeline. For EDM or a Pop-Rock bands it fits better. Maybe the uses of the DSM V3 could be:

for Mix Busses:
- Instruments groups, orchestral sections, like 1st, 2nd violin, viola, celli, dbasses, woodwinds, brass, where the spectrum doesn't change
- Drum Bus, spectrum the same
- Synths, keys
- Bass
- Solo instruments

for Master Bus:
- EDM
- Pop, Rock

My last experiment was to automate the "capture" function, so that it stayed ON all the time, but the curve didn't change acordingly to the time interval where it was being played. The next experiment was to automate the "capture" function to take snapshots every "musical section" where the instruments groups were changing. That second one was a better representation of the spectrum of the sections of the music, but you gotta do it manually and with your ears, no problem, but not to intuitive like the TDR Nova GE for dynamic changes for the Master Bus...

Overall I am now deciding if to buy it or not, only for the Mix Busses...


----------



## sostenuto

Have had truly impressive Support from PA following some regrettably ignorant actions on my part over weekend.  These were unnecessary given current extension and extra Codes. 
No matter; prompt, useful actions by PA and all is well today ..... allowing for some last-minute additions. 
PA's Jonathan deserves specific kudos for multiple, professional actions. 

Now ..... back to sorting final choices ____ bx_masterdesk, bx_2098 EQ, BAX EQ, Millennia BSEQ-2, Lindell TE-100, Blk Bx HG-2, Phil's Cascade.


----------



## dzilizzi

sostenuto said:


> Have had truly impressive Support from PA following some regrettably ignorant actions on my part over weekend.  These were unnecessary given current extension and extra Codes.
> No matter; prompt, useful actions by PA and all is well today ..... allowing for some last-minute additions.
> PA's Jonathan deserves specific kudos for multiple, professional actions.
> 
> Now ..... back to sorting final choices ____ bx_masterdesk, bx_2098 EQ, BAX EQ, Millennia BSEQ-2, Lindell TE-100, Blk Bx HG-2, Phil's Cascade.


Just get them all. You know you want them.  

I decided to grab the masterdesk also. The rest I can't say much about, other than I heard Phil's Cascade has issues. Not quite sure what it was but something like set it up to sound great, close the DAW, reopen and it sounds bad. So, doesn't keep the settings? I don't know. Just if that helps remove one from the pile.


----------



## TrojakEW

JEPA said:


> Doing extensive tests with DSM V3 I concluded like other users said, the curves are not automatable and it is unusable in film contexts for the MASTER BUS where the music changes spectrum very often in the timeline.


Not sure but I think people are not aware that DSM is not EQ but compressor and expander. Second you can easily adjust and automate the curve using those 3 filters at the bottom.


----------



## dzilizzi

So I had previously picked up SH Mastering Compressor Class A (the red one) because everything I read made it seem like this was the better one to get. But since they added time and more vouchers, is it worth getting the green one?


----------



## sostenuto

Cool comments ! Gotta be valid reasons when a choice drags out after much valuation. Cascade removal makes sense for now.
HG-2 is solid, but drops out given several existing alternatives.
Gonna add bx_ master desk to gain another comparision / learning tool, at great price.

Have many decent EQ(s), so not 'high' priority, but one of my short list will be good to add. Frustrating that bx-2098 trial was long ago. May go there anyway in absence of critical / negative posts, reviews, comments by end of day.

THX for hangin' in .... helps jolt me off mental treadmill.


----------



## JEPA

TrojakEW said:


> Not sure but I think people are not aware that DSM is not EQ but compressor and expander. Second you can easily adjust and automate the curve using those 3 filters at the bottom.


is not the same to automate points that alter the curve as to automate the response curve itself from the "capture" function. The 3 filters only shape the resulted curve of the capture analysis of the spectra, what we want is to automate the authentic DYNAMIC curve of the spectrum in the timeline, if not it turned to be static, like it is actually, and the music changes over time. If may be very difficult, ReaFir from Reaper can't be automated also, it must be the FFT lecture to be difficult to automate, maybe cuz snapshots have to be taken each frame or tenth of seconds or so like that.


----------



## Rob

don't know if there's still time left, but here are my two codes anyway, in case they might be of use:

*FEB-29-A-33B6ZCER

FEB-29-B-CATQD66D*


----------



## TrojakEW

JEPA said:


> we want is to automate the authentic DYNAMIC curve of the spectrum in the timeline


Do you always automate settings like ratio, threshold and gain for each band in traditional multi band compressor in every part of your track? Because you can do same and more in DSM. Curve just represent threshold similar to multiple threshold values for different bands. Advantage is that you have "more bands" when using the curve.


JEPA said:


> if not it turned to be static, like it is actually, and the music changes over time


So are you trying to say that compression is static process because this shape is static? I see that yellow curve represent audio signal that is not static. How it behave you can set with all other setting same as in traditional compressor but instead of setting threshold values for each band you have curve.


JEPA said:


> and the music changes over time


Thank you for explanation I do not have clue about that.


----------



## JEPA

TrojakEW said:


> Do you always automate settings like ratio, threshold and gain for each band in traditional multi band compressor in every part of your track? Because you can do same and more in DSM. Curve just represent threshold similar to multiple threshold values for different bands. Advantage is that you have "more bands" when using the curve.
> So are you trying to say that compression is static process because this shape is static? I see that yellow curve represent audio signal that is not static. How it behave you can set with all other setting same as in traditional compressor but instead of setting threshold values for each band you have curve.
> Thank you for explanation I do not have clue about that.


thanks for replying, I needed counter argumentations to decide. I never automate a compressor, but the curve is indeed static. So you explain the audio is getting compressed against the curve, but when the music changes over time (luckily I've explained it to you  ) the curve remains STATIC compressing audio that at that precise moment DO NOT have this curve any more....

EDIT: but I get the point of multiband threshold, still deciding...


----------



## kilgurt

Rob said:


> don't know if there's still time left, but here are my two codes anyway, in case they might be of use:
> 
> *FEB-29-A-33B6ZCER
> 
> FEB-29-B-CATQD66D*


Used them both - thx a lot!


----------



## motomuso

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned but I hear they are also giving away codes on the Plugin Alliance Facebook page. Or maybe it's the Brainworx FB page. Anyway it's going on until midnight here in California.


----------



## Drundfunk

MartinH. said:


> The limited quantity makes it feel more special though, doesn't it? The transferable codes are a like a commodity with real value that you can trade with others now. Feels different than an 8Dio sale, doesn't it?
> Don't worry, I'm sure these prices are coming back.


For me the price made it special. Sure, at the beginning you are trying to be quite selective since you only got 2 vouchers. At the same time they stated that sharing would be allowed, so in the very end I just bought what I had on my list anyway. It was just way more complicated than it had to be and took a little bit more time than it should have (writing Emails to support, monitoring this thread here for example, not to mention the "stress" it causes (yeah that's an exaggeration) etc.). For now I'm covered with Plugin Alliance stuff. I just want to get rid of Waves plugins and therefore wanted to replace a few things.


----------



## JEPA

someone having Lindell 80 series? good sound out of it?


----------



## easyrider

JEPA said:


> someone having Lindell 80 series? good sound out of it?




Lindell 80 is a great plug period!


----------



## sostenuto

easyrider said:


> Lindell 80 is a great plug period!



Better be !! Just got it !


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

dzilizzi said:


> So I had previously picked up SH Mastering Compressor Class A (the red one) because everything I read made it seem like this was the better one to get. But since they added time and more vouchers, is it worth getting the green one?



if you don’t know how to properly use that compressor, or don’t understand the features, it’s not worth it. For the average user, it’s very complex. If you need that compressor, then you already know why.


----------



## wst3

I suppose at $29 each it could make sense to get both, but I think I'll be happy with the Class A edition. My conundrum was between Shadow Hills (either one) and SPL Iron. I spent a good bit of time playing with both of them over the weekend.

My initial reaction was that Iron was much easier to use, or rather it was easier to get a result I liked quickly. But after some time I started getting results with the SH that I liked even better.

Frankly having both is a bit much, a spoil of riches, and I'm not sure I'll end up using them both, but for now, at $29 each I figure I can spend some time learning their tricks.

Now I'm wrestling with picking up the Lindell 254E limiter - I spent a little time with it, and it is really cool, and probably makes a nice compliment to the Lindell 80 and Channel X components, and for $29 I'm not sure why I'm even thinking about it, but I have too many processors already, and $29 is $29... who knows what I"ll do, I certainly don't.


----------



## dzilizzi

sostenuto said:


> Better be !! Just got it !


Yeah, me too!


----------



## dzilizzi

Wolfie2112 said:


> if you don’t know how to properly use that compressor, or don’t understand the features, it’s not worth it. For the average user, it’s very complex. If you need that compressor, then you already know why.


But how am I supposed to learn????


----------



## dzilizzi

wst3 said:


> I suppose at $29 each it could make sense to get both, but I think I'll be happy with the Class A edition. My conundrum was between Shadow Hills (either one) and SPL Iron. I spent a good bit of time playing with both of them over the weekend.
> 
> My initial reaction was that Iron was much easier to use, or rather it was easier to get a result I liked quickly. But after some time I started getting results with the SH that I liked even better.
> 
> Frankly having both is a bit much, a spoil of riches, and I'm not sure I'll end up using them both, but for now, at $29 each I figure I can spend some time learning their tricks.
> 
> Now I'm wrestling with picking up the Lindell 254E limiter - I spent a little time with it, and it is really cool, and probably makes a nice compliment to the Lindell 80 and Channel X components, and for $29 I'm not sure why I'm even thinking about it, but I have too many processors already, and $29 is $29... who knows what I"ll do, I certainly don't.


What is really bad is that I get all these great effects and then forget I have them and use the same old Waves ones I always use. I'm going to have to add a "Use 5 effects you never use" to my "Use 5 libraries you never use" exercises. It's actually been working pretty well. At least it is fun and I get to be creative, even if nothing really comes out of it.


----------



## sostenuto

wst3 said:


> I suppose at $29 each it could make sense to get both, but I think I'll be happy with the Class A edition. My conundrum was between Shadow Hills (either one) and SPL Iron. I spent a good bit of time playing with both of them over the weekend.
> 
> My initial reaction was that Iron was much easier to use, or rather it was easier to get a result I liked quickly. But after some time I started getting results with the SH that I liked even better.
> 
> Frankly having both is a bit much, a spoil of riches, and I'm not sure I'll end up using them both, but for now, at $29 each I figure I can spend some time learning their tricks.
> 
> Now I'm wrestling with picking up the Lindell 254E limiter - I spent a little time with it, and it is really cool, and probably makes a nice compliment to the Lindell 80 and Channel X components, and for $29 I'm not sure why I'm even thinking about it, but I have too many processors already, and $29 is $29... who knows what I"ll do, I certainly don't.



Got my attention with this ! Have Channel X & 80 Series, yet somehow glossed over 254E. Respect your perspectives and good timing to consider as time runs out.
Have some decent Limiters. but interested in likely 'synergy' with 245E, used with CHannel V or 80 Series.


----------



## kitekrazy

Buyer beware of their policies.

_There is a limitation of 7 deactivations per license. If you need more than 3 active devices for a plugin, you can purchase an additional license._

Don't upgrade your machines too often.


----------



## JEPA

last hour 2 FREE CODES!!!

FEB-29-A-LWRLPW4K

FEB-29-B-UXGENMWW


----------



## S.M Hassani

My little contribution, still active if you hurry up:

*FEB-29-A-9QDJNZ4N

FEB-29-B-WCZ3CLLX*

Enjoy!


----------



## kgdrum

I suspect most people will agree that after the problems this Leap Sale PA just has was a phenomenal success and exceeded PA’s projections and expectations.
I mentioned this to the great support rep that helped me,Amanda. And mentioned I hope this shows PA how many people prefer buying plugins than the subscription model.
Hopefully PA noticed.


----------



## JEPA

How is the cigarette after?


----------



## KallumS

JEPA said:


> How is the cigarette after?



You can afford cigarettes after this?


----------



## Thundercat

I sprang for the bx_masterdesk and the PurpleMC77. I already have Ozone 9 and the complete Fabfilter stuff, so I knew I didn't need master desk - but I liked how simple the workflow was and I loved how it sounded. I didn't have an 1176 style plug so the Purple looks good.

Hard to choose.

You know what's harder, for some reason? Sitting down and WRITING MUSIC!


----------



## wst3

sostenuto said:


> Got my attention with this ! Have Channel X & 80 Series, yet somehow glossed over 254E. Respect your perspectives and good timing to consider as time runs out.
> Have some decent Limiters. but interested in likely 'synergy' with 245E, used with CHannel V or 80 Series.


I like the 254E, but when it came time to spend the $29 I decided I didn't need another limiter - which my be short sighted and cheap, but too late now<G>.

It does work nicely with both Channel-X and the 80 Series. It worked nicely with pretty much everything I threw at it, but so do several other limiters, and by the time I am using a limiter I'm probably looking more for control than character - at least that's my current approach to things.

I may yet end up adding this to my already overblown collection of signal processing plugins, but not this time around. Sorry Dirk!


----------



## sostenuto

wst3 said:


> I like the 254E, but when it came time to spend the $29 I decided I didn't need another limiter - which my be short sighted and cheap, but too late now<G>.
> 
> It does work nicely with both Channel-X and the 80 Series. It worked nicely with pretty much everything I threw at it, but so do several other limiters, and by the time I am using a limiter I'm probably looking more for control than character - at least that's my current approach to things.
> 
> I may yet end up adding this to my already overblown collection of signal processing plugins, but not this time around. Sorry Dirk!



Small $$, and Demo'd 254E carefully, but had totally spaced recent bargain add of bx_ XL V2. 
Went for bx_ masterdesk instead ....... triggered by User positive comment vs use of Ozone 8. 
Take with grain-of-salt, but will get much more usage than another limiter. 
Overall PA weekend+ deal turned out fairly well.


----------



## premjj

NekujaK said:


> Picked up Shadow Hills Class A to add to my towering pile of compressors-I'll-never-end-up-using, and got the Diezel VH4 guitar amp.



Hi

What is your impression of the VH4?

It is on sale this weekend at Plugin Alliance. Wondering if it is worth buying considering the tons of other guitar amp sims I already have.


----------



## NekujaK

premjj said:


> Hi
> 
> What is your impression of the VH4?
> 
> It is on sale this weekend at Plugin Alliance. Wondering if it is worth buying considering the tons of other guitar amp sims I already have.


Unfortunately, I haven't had a chance to try it out yet. Most of the Brainworx amp sims are quite good, so I imagine the Diezel emulations will live up to their usual standards. But I just haven't had the need to do guitar tracks lately, so I haven't put the VH4 to the test yet. Sorry.


----------



## premjj

NekujaK said:


> Most of the Brainworx amp sims are quite good, so I imagine the Diezel emulations will live up to their usual standards.



Thank you. I was counting on the same. I've only heard good things about this amp and how versatile it is. 

It's on sale for $49.99 this weekend and the May voucher brings it down by another $25. So the effective price would be $24.99. Wondering if I should give it a go at this price.


----------



## NekujaK

premjj said:


> Thank you. I was counting on the same. I've only heard good things about this amp and how versatile it is.
> 
> It's on sale for $49.99 this weekend and the May voucher brings it down by another $25. So the effective price would be $24.99. Wondering if I should give it a go at this price.


It sounds like a good deal, if you can afford it. Several months ago, I came to the conclusion that I have way too many guitar amp VSTs, most of which I never use, so I decided to stop buying any more. But whenever I see a good deal on an amp sim, I'm still tempted and sometimes buy it anyway . At the moment, I have my eye on the new Euphoria amp from Mercuriall, but I think I'll hold off until BF...


----------



## premjj

NekujaK said:


> But whenever I see a good deal on an amp sim, I'm still tempted and sometimes buy it anyway .



Am in the same spot. Wasn't really looking for a new amp sim but wondering if I should buy it at this price. The reviews for this amp (and the sim) are really good so it's really got me curious. 

And for some reason I can't get the demo activated on my machine.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

premjj said:


> Hi
> 
> What is your impression of the VH4?
> 
> It is on sale this weekend at Plugin Alliance. Wondering if it is worth buying considering the tons of other guitar amp sims I already have.


I will give it a proper whirl for you since I have the MEGA Monthly Bundle 
I do recall I have liked them all a lot though, The Friedman ones are nice too...


----------



## premjj

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I will give it a proper whirl for you since I have the MEGA Monthly Bundle
> I do recall I have liked them all a lot though, The Friedman ones are nice too...



Thanks. That will be great. I still haven't picked it up since I know that it will be on sale again later too. Maybe even at a lower price.

I also realised that I don't really play metal so except for one single amp being able to cover all territories from fender clean to bluesy crunch to heavy is there any other reason for it being a must have?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

premjj said:


> Thanks. That will be great. I still haven't picked it up since I know that it will be on sale again later too. Maybe even at a lower price.
> 
> I also realised that I don't really play metal so except for one single amp being able to cover all territories from fender clean to bluesy crunch to heavy is there any other reason for it being a must have?


I personally, really like the Waves PRS bundle too 
I reach for that one a lot!


----------



## NekujaK

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I personally, really like the Waves PRS bundle too
> I reach for that one a lot!


Yes, same here. My usual goto amps are Waves PRS, Mercuriall, and Brainworx in roughly that order. And sometimes Overloud TH-U.


----------



## sostenuto

Interested in early adopters impressions !! AMEK EQ200 Out now.









AMEK EQ 200


AMEK EQs are inspired by the fidelity of iconic EQs from GML and Sontec. This is a TMT plugin modeled after the classic 8200 sound!




www.plugin-alliance.com


----------



## sostenuto

Very different products (_ I know !_ ) but only one right now. Mainly longer-term toolbox addition.

Choosing between SPL IRON, and bx_ console Focusrite SC. Concern is more about any notable shortcomings experienced by Users here.

Have used Trials and nothing major to complain.


----------



## NekujaK

sostenuto said:


> Very different products (_ I know !_ ) but only one right now. Mainly longer-term toolbox addition.
> 
> Choosing between SPL IRON, and bx_ console Focusrite SC. Concern is more about any notable shortcomings experienced by Users here.
> 
> Have used Trials and nothing major to complain.


I have SPL Iron and Focusrite SC, but have yet to use them. I know that might sound strange, but over the last couple of years, I accumulated nearly all of the PA plugins thanks to constant $75 monthly vouchers and deep sales, but in practice, have used very few of them. Until something really amazing comes down the line, I think I'm pretty much done with PA. Nothing against PA's plugins, but I find myself leaning towards Acustica or Kush when I need that analog vibe.

That said, I love the brainworx SSL and Console N channel strips, and use them all the time.

So basically, my post did nothing to help you make a decision - sorry


----------



## sostenuto

NekujaK said:


> I have SPL Iron and Focusrite SC, but have yet to use them. I know that might sound strange, but over the last couple of years, I accumulated nearly all of the PA plugins thanks to constant $75 monthly vouchers and deep sales, but in practice, have used very few of them. Until something really amazing comes down the line, I think I'm pretty much done with PA. Nothing against PA's plugins, but I find myself leaning towards Acustica or Kush when I need that analog vibe.
> 
> That said, I love the brainworx SSL and Console N channel strips, and use them all the time.
> 
> So basically, my post did nothing to help you make a decision - sorry



Have bx_console SSL 4000 E, which is main hesitation with Focusrite SC, yet each have their salient characteristics, albeit subtle ..... THX.


----------



## premjj

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I personally, really like the Waves PRS bundle too



I completely forgot about these. They were on sale for $29 in January last year. I wasn't sure how much better they would be compared to the Waves GTR series so I skipped buying.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

sostenuto said:


> Interested in early adopters impressions !! AMEK EQ200 Out now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMEK EQ 200
> 
> 
> AMEK EQs are inspired by the fidelity of iconic EQs from GML and Sontec. This is a TMT plugin modeled after the classic 8200 sound!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.plugin-alliance.com



Judging by reviews and user feedback, it seems this unfortunately is not a home run for PA - especially given Softube's Weiss EQ-1 that just came out and MAAT's EQs. I really liked Softube's Zener-Bender when I demo'd it as well.

I had been contemplating getting on PA's new Mix & Master subscription, but none of my demos with their plugins have really excited me (unlike say Softube or UAD). I think there's better out there for the money.


----------



## vitocorleone123

oberhausen is $50 again for a short time

I believe that's a solid purchase at that price. Less is always better. It does like to eat CPU, so be forewarned.

OB-ER-4999 

I'd easily put this in the Top Soft Synth category with a handful of others (e.g., U-He, Synapse Audio, etc.).


----------



## Fleer

And it’s $9.99 now (with generic coupon). As are other beauties like Masterdesk, Townhouse, SSL G and Vitalizer.


----------



## JonS

ALittleNightMusic said:


> PA is having some killer sale where you can get any two plugins for $30 each.
> 
> Any PA faves here for orchestral / general use?


Shadow Hills Mastering Compressor and SPL Iron.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

JonS said:


> Shadow Hills Mastering Compressor and SPL Iron.



Gave up on PA. None of their plugins sounded particularly good to me. UAD and Softube for me these days.


----------



## JonS

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Gave up on PA. None of their plugins sounded particularly good to me. UAD and Softube for me these days.


Many of the UAD plugins are made by PA developers.


----------



## Fleer

So I got the Oberhausen and I guess Masterdesk is next upon coupon renewal.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

JonS said:


> Many of the UAD plugins are made by PA.



Those aren’t the ones I buy  The good ones are made by UA’s DSP team (which has some absolute industry legends on it).


----------



## Alchemedia

zolhof said:


> Vertigo VSM-3 and ProAudioDSP DSM V3. My two desert island PA plugins. $30 is an unbelievable bargain.


Vertigo VSM-3 is great.


----------



## JonS

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Those aren’t the ones I buy  The good ones are made by UA’s DSP team (which has some absolute industry legends on it).


Like many things, this is about personal taste. I think UAD, Softube, Plugin Alliance, Waves, Soundtoys, Sonnox, FabFilter, Eventide, Lexicon, Exponential Audio, iZotope, LiquidSonics, and Slate Digital are all excellent developers.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

JonS said:


> Like many things, this is about personal taste. I think UAD, Softube, Plugin Alliance, Waves, Soundtoys, Sonnox, FabFilter, Eventide, Lexicon, Exponential Audio, iZotope, LiquidSonics, and Slate Digital are all excellent developers.


PA aren't developers. You'll notice that if you need support, they always shove that to the 'real' developers (well, they are responsible for the downloader, the website and the subscription). So, you need to talk about UA, Dmitry Sches, SPL, Brainworx ... when talking about PA, same as when talking about e.g. Plugin Boutique (although _they_ really are developing stuff ).
The _real_ difference is in the support you get after buying stuff, when you're having a problem (that's why I don't get why there are still people using anything from Steinberg except Dorico and Spectralayers if you're not HZ).


----------



## easyrider

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Gave up on PA. None of their plugins sounded particularly good to me. UAD and Softube for me these days.



Then you‘re missing a trick.....have you tried the SSL J? I’m guessing not....


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

Talking about top two plugins: 
Everything from UA (https://www.unfilteredaudio.com/) and Thorn (and other synths by DS, when they're available). SPL's Hawkeye.


----------



## cloudbuster

easyrider said:


> Then you‘re missing a trick.....have you tried the SSL J? I’m guessing not....


That's the only one missing in my PA channel strip collection but then it's just a matter of time until they flog it off for $29 as well.

Just in case, some folks are selling unused Focusrite SC license codes (no transfer fee) on KVR for $10 or even less here and there - still cheaper than the current deal on PA including the voucher - one of my favorite aquisitions this year.


----------



## Markrs

cloudbuster said:


> That's the only one missing in my PA channel strip collection but then it's just a matter of time until they flog it off for $29 as well.
> 
> Just in case, some folks are selling unused Focusrite SC license codes (no transfer fee) on KVR for $10 or even less here and there - still cheaper than the current deal on PA including the voucher - one of my favorite aquisitions this year.


Got my Focusrite SC that way for only £4, which was a good deal!


----------



## JonS

ReleaseCandidate said:


> PA aren't developers. You'll notice that if you need support, they always shove that to the 'real' developers (well, they are responsible for the downloader, the website and the subscription). So, you need to talk about UA, Dmitry Sches, SPL, Brainworx ... when talking about PA, same as when talking about e.g. Plugin Boutique (although _they_ really are developing stuff ).
> The _real_ difference is in the support you get after buying stuff, when you're having a problem (that's why I don't get why there are still people using anything from Steinberg except Dorico and Spectralayers if you're not HZ).


I don’t want to list all the plugins in the alliance so I’m using PA as short speak.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

easyrider said:


> Then you‘re missing a trick.....have you tried the SSL J? I’m guessing not....



I actually have


----------



## easyrider

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I actually have


Next you will telling us you have tried N.....


----------



## Fleer

Noooooooooooooooo


----------



## Markrs

Fleer said:


> So I got the Oberhausen and I guess Masterdesk is next upon coupon renewal.


Have just done this, Oberhausen first and as the code has been renewed I have just got Masterdesk


----------



## Fleer

Yep. Done. Two more TMT babies in da house


----------



## thesteelydane

bx_Oberhausen is probably the best sounding software emulation of a hardware synth I have ever heard. Not that I have ever owned a hardware synth or know much about software synths, but even I can tell there's something special there.


----------



## darcvision

Hi, anyone use blackbox hg2? what do you think about this plugin?
i like this plugin, but i wish this plugin had auto gain feature...


----------



## Fleer

I know there’s another version coming out soonish, probably with m/s.


----------



## Alchemedia

stefandy31 said:


> Hi, anyone use blackbox hg2? what do you think about this plugin?
> i like this plugin, but i wish this plugin had auto gain feature...


Yes. Sounds great, however, the lack of auto makeup gain is a major PITA so I rarely use it.


----------



## Alchemedia

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Talking about top two plugins:
> Everything from UA (https://www.unfilteredaudio.com/) and Thorn (and other synths by DS, when they're available). SPL's Hawkeye.


Dimitry did the Ambient Voices sound set for Zebra. He's a very nice, brilliant guy and his synths and FX are terrific. Too bad he sold them to PA.


----------



## Living Fossil

stefandy31 said:


> i like this plugin, but i wish this plugin had auto gain feature...



Implementing auto gain in the context of saturation is *much* more complex than one would imagine, since it's a nonlinear thing. Music with a dynamic range would require an interactive autogain (!)
I remember having seen a video where Gregory Scott (the mastermind of the Kush plugins) talks about this topic.

However, you can easily match the gain in HG2.
-> go to a passage where there are peaks (or where you care about the matched level). 
Bypass the plugin and watch the gain.
Engage it and match the output level.


----------



## Alchemedia

Living Fossil said:


> Implementing auto gain in the context of saturation is *much* more complex than one would imagine, since it's a nonlinear thing. Music with a dynamic range would require an interactive autogain (!)
> I remember having seen a video where Gregory Scott (the mastermind of the Kush plugins) talks about this topic.
> 
> However, you can easily match the gain in HG2.
> -> go to a passage where there are peaks (or where you care about the matched level).
> Bypass the plugin and watch the gain.
> Engage it and match the output level.


That's true. If I'm not mistaken Dirk claimed he purposely didn't add that feature since the hardware doesn't have it. However, much easier to tweak dials in hardware. Makeup gain works great in Decapitator for example. Why not Blackbox? Many PA plugs tend to be persnickety. Vertigo VSM-3 is great, certainly more versatile saturator than BB, however the interface is CTS inducing.


----------



## Alchemedia

Fleer said:


> I know there’s another version coming out soonish, probably with m/s.


I heard that too and probably not a free upgrade unless you're a subscriber. Something to keep in mind if you purchase now.


----------



## Living Fossil

Alchemedia said:


> Makeup gain works great in Decapitator for example. Why not Blackbox?



Blackbox has a density parameter, which can function in a similar way.


----------



## Alchemedia

Living Fossil said:


> Blackbox has a density parameter, which can function in a similar way.


Yes, I was going to mention that. Tiny knob top right. Have you ever compared BB to Kazrog True Iron? I find myself reaching for that more often.


----------



## Living Fossil

Alchemedia said:


> Yes, I was going to mention that. Tiny knob top right. Have you ever compared BB to Kazrog True Iron? I find myself reaching for that more often.



They have quite a different scope, True Iron is much more subtle.
I use True Iron a lot for instruments (e.g. of the brass family). It's great to get more color out of sampled instruments that have only a few velocity layers. So, True iron is quite often the first insert in the instruments of the brass section. Sometimes it's also great on synths that already have a very rounded tone (high quality stuff like Repro, Bazille etc.)
If i want more tone on a channel level, i mostly use Kush's Omega 458 instead of True Iron.

If i use HG-2 on instruments/channels, it's usually where i want to add some drastic change in the harmonic content. (Like bass guitars, synth sounds that aren't there etc.)
But mostly i use HG-2 on busses. It's often great on the string bus (with Air enageged and mix set between 15-30%), sometimes even on the master.

So, i'd compare HG-2 rather to plugins as VSM-3 (which can be great on the master bus, if the mix knob is low) or Ozone's Exciter or - if a heavier coloration is required - the mighty Phil's Cascade.

It's great to have so many high quality tools ITB nowadays...


----------



## Macrawn

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Those aren’t the ones I buy  The good ones are made by UA’s DSP team (which has some absolute industry legends on it).


Generally speaking I almost always prefer the UAD version of an analog plugin. However, the differences are not extreme. I think Brainworx emulations are pretty darn close. But you can get good PA ones for $20-$30 sometimes with a sale and voucher. That is insanely good. So I get plugins I would never have picked up otherwise and I'm very happy with them.

I think you can get 90 percent there with PA, at 1/10th of the cost.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Macrawn said:


> Generally speaking I almost always prefer the UAD version of an analog plugin. However, the differences are not extreme. I think Brainworx emulations are pretty darn close. But you can get good PA ones for $20-$30 sometimes with a sale and voucher. That is insanely good. So I get plugins I would never have picked up otherwise and I'm very happy with them.
> 
> I think you can get 90 percent there with PA, at 1/10th of the cost.



These days the plugins that come with your DAW can get you 90% of the way there too if you know what you’re doing. What a time to be alive. If you want that extra 10%, find stuff that really speaks to you.


----------



## Macrawn

ALittleNightMusic said:


> These days the plugins that come with your DAW can get you 90% of the way there too if you know what you’re doing. What a time to be alive. If you want that extra 10%, find stuff that really speaks to you.


You won't get 90 percent there with stocks maybe 80 percent.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Macrawn said:


> You won't get 90 percent there with stocks maybe 80 percent.



Lol of course you can. You can get 100% of the way there.


----------



## easyrider

Macrawn said:


> You won't get 90 percent there with stocks maybe 80 percent.



Bit of a sweeping statement!


----------



## Macrawn

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Lol of course you can. You can get 100% of the way there.


All the power to ya if you just use stocks. You will save a lot of money. Cheers!


----------



## JEPA

just grabbed AB, I think I don't need any plugin more from PA. I wanted really bad NEOLD, but as I demoed it it really didn't deliver...


----------



## Markrs

I went with DearVR Music, I'm sure I will want to get the Pro later when it is $29.99 but for $9.99 it will give me some ability to position instruments within a 3D space.


----------



## SupremeFist

Markrs said:


> Have just done this, Oberhausen first and as the code has been renewed I have just got Masterdesk


Great choices. Oberhausen imo is on the u-he level of analogue emulation, so don't neglect it just because you got it cheap.


----------



## Bman70

Well since PA is spewing coupons again... I'm considering either the Lindell 80 or Focusrite SC. Which is the most loved?


----------



## twtyler

Bman70 said:


> Well since PA is spewing coupons again... I'm considering either the Lindell 80 or Focusrite SC. Which is the most loved?


As much as I love both if them, I always lean towards the Lindell. Sounds amazing, totally inspiring, really easy to use. I can't believe this thing can be had for $30.


----------



## vitocorleone123

Bman70 said:


> Well since PA is spewing coupons again... I'm considering either the Lindell 80 or Focusrite SC. Which is the most loved?


Just depends on whether you want a more vintage sound or modern clean. Both are good. I generally like the Lindell stuff among the best of anything PA puts out, but isn't the right choice for all genres, instruments, etc.

I received the Focusrite strip free from Focusrite with my audio interface. Lindell I bought.

That said, I typically don't use channel strips because I typically mix in Mixbus32C - which is a giant, plugin hosting channel strip.


----------



## el-bo

Bman70 said:


> Well since PA is spewing coupons again... I'm considering either the Lindell 80 or Focusrite SC. Which is the most loved?


Love the Lindell 80 (The 354e is also fantastic).


----------



## jcrosby

Metric AB is one of the most useful plugins I own, and it's broadly useful regardless of genre. That would be my 1st recommendation to anyone asking this question, everything else comes down to personal needs/musical taste, etc...


----------



## Bman70

jcrosby said:


> Metric AB is one of the most useful plugins I own, and it's broadly useful regardless of genre. That would be my 1st recommendation to anyone asking this question, everything else comes down to personal needs/musical taste, etc...


I keep wanting to grab Metric AB, but I don't really mix often by comparing to reference tracks. I mix by struggling and wrestling with each component until it sounds as good as I can get it in the overall sound. I've done reference track matching with Ozone, but it felt just like slapping another preset on it, not solving fundamental mix problems. Still I want Metric AB because I'm convinced it's an essential tool.


----------



## jcrosby

Bman70 said:


> I keep wanting to grab Metric AB, but I don't really mix often by comparing to reference tracks. I mix by struggling and wrestling with each component until it sounds as good as I can get it in the overall sound. I've done reference track matching with Ozone, but it felt just like slapping another preset on it, not solving fundamental mix problems. Still I want Metric AB because I'm convinced it's an essential tool.


It's great, and what's makes it way more useful than Ozone's reference section are all of the meters, and really well thought out tools...

You can compare your stereo image to the references, you can check your LU or RMS, overlap spectrums to see how the lows/mids/highs/ of your track compare.... You can even solo different frequnecy bands too. For example, compare your sub to the reference's sub...

On top of that it will match levels of the references to your track (by hitting the 'match' button), which has a huge impact on how you perceive the comparison of your track to a reference.

It's basically a one stop shop for referencing and metering that eliminates the need for multiple plugins...


----------



## Loïc D

jcrosby said:


> It's great, and what's makes it way more useful than Ozone's reference section are all of the meters, and really well thought out tools...
> 
> You can compare your stereo image to the references, you can check your LU or RMS, overlap spectrums to see how the lows/mids/highs/ of your track compare.... You can even solo different frequnecy bands too. For example, compare your sub to the reference's sub...
> 
> On top of that it will match levels of the references to your track (by hitting the 'match' button), which has a huge impact on how you perceive the comparison of your track to a reference.
> 
> It's basically a one stop shop for referencing and metering that eliminates the need for multiple plugins...


Good to know, I was also wondering how it compares to Ozone reference feature.

I went for Knifonium, great sound but eats CPU for breakfast.


----------



## Macrawn

Loïc D said:


> Good to know, I was also wondering how it compares to Ozone reference feature.
> 
> I went for Knifonium, great sound but eats CPU for breakfast.


Well Ozone has eq match which I don't think metric ab has and it's very good. You put your reference into ozone and you can ab it like metric ab but you can also put the match plugin on your master and it will listen to your music and the reference and create an eq curve. Then you can dial in how much of the new curve you want. Very useful. 

Metric AB is nice too. It has a lot of additional features ozone doesn't have. I saw an engineer named Streaky who has done some big time records do a vid on metric ab. He just uses it to AB sounds and doesn't get too deep on the features. One thing he does a lot is reference current mix vs past mix to make sure he is improving not wrecking the master with his changes. I guess what I'm saying is simple is good sometimes, it doesn't have to be complicated. 

Just like mid side processing. People can get too carried away with certain things like that and wreck the mix. Setting all the extra crap metric ab does aside, it does allow you to isolate things better than the ozone reference thing and you can get metric AB cheap vs Ozone 9. Ozone 9 does do exactly what you want for an ab reference plugin though without getting overly complicated.

For the discounted price metric ab is an amazing deal and anyone who doesn't have a plugin for track reference should give this a try.


----------



## Stringtree

I know it's supposed to be two choices, but here are the ones I have and like a lot:

DearVR Pro - I'm mixing 5.1 on my living room setup with Reaper, and it's awesome.
Black Box HG-2 - This witchcraft adds heft and presence. Super-cul. A/B? It's staying in!
SH Mastering Comp - Like a pipe organ of compressors. Or that ice cream place in Venezuela. Wow.

______________

With the coupon and the loyalty voucher, the Lindell 80 series is gonna be $24.99, so I'm not going to be around much for a while. I can hear the fur and the thump.

EDIT: After 15 minutes with the Lindell 80 series, I'm in love. One panel gives such graceful control, from subtle to insane. If I had to pick one, this would be it. A voice over track just boomed to life, and the A/B sounds like A is a telephone in comparison. It wasn't that bad, but the sculpting capabilities and the compression means B stays. Outrageous.


----------

